
Matcha – Simple P2P crypto trading for everyone - mattytay
https://matcha.xyz/
======
mattytay
Hey this is Matt from the 0x Labs team (0x.org). We are excited to launch
Matcha, a new p2p crypto exchange that aggregates liquidity from across
decentralized exchange networks like 0x, Uniswap, Kyber, Curve and more to
surface the best price on every trade. We spent a lot of time researching and
developing Matcha from the ground up to solve many of the UX/UI issues with
current DEXs.

Take a sip of Matcha and let us know your feedback!

